# Romeo Y Julieta Churchill - Fake?



## Pmore (Jan 6, 2006)

I was hoping to get some advice regarding a RYJ that I recently purchased. I am relatively new to cigars and I haven't quite mastered the ability to pick out a fake RYJ. 

I purchased a RYJ Churchill tubo and this is my first purchase from this vendor. I have done some research and I noted the following:

- cigar does have a triple cap
- embossing does look correct with dots and outside borders 
- gold color looks relatively accurate (dull gold color)
- cigar is firm from head to toe (no obvious signs of cheap construction)
- band is tight and glued firmly together

Is there anything else I should be looking? Any tips would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A pic of it would be nice, but as always, the ultimate test is taste. If you want to discuss the validity of that vendor, PM me and maybe I can help you out.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

A pic would be good, did you buy a box or just one cigar? How did it smoke? Are you sure on the triple cap?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

OP purchased from a reliable vendor...his cigar is real.


----------



## Diselfitter (May 20, 2006)

Well I am glad to hear that your cigar is the real deal. Nothing is worse than finding out that it ain't. 

It is good that you took the time to look at the band, the tube, the triple cap. 
Some things to consider to is the ring gauge, the length, and the seals on the box. 
But even then it is damn hard to know for sure unless you have had a lot of experience with that brand, and Vitola. 
Taste is also important as well. 

A lot of those worries can be set to rest if you have a vendor that is trusted, and well respected. 

But with that said, I still check the cigars out, not because I worry about what I get, but just so I become more aware of what a legit brand looks like. 

One thing that is great about communities such as this, is that when you are in doubt, People here are more than willing to help a Brother out. 
things like pictures, Placed next to a measuring tape is helpful, multiple angles, so that one can see the foot the head, and the band clearly are always a great help in determining the authenticity of a cigar. 
Boxes, with the codes visible, and all labels are helpful too. 

I know you have already received your verification, but I thought that adding what I think is important to help others with future inquires would be helpful. 

Deez


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Pmore said:


> Is there anything else I should be looking? Any tips would be greatly appreciated...


Well its more than likely that a real R&J Churchill will hardly draw at all, so that may be a sign lol. sorry had to get that off my chest, its just most of these that i buy (genuine habanos) have a really poor draw, so if yours does, its no sign of a poor constructed fake, but if it has a decent draw your a very lucky person! good luck with it!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I thought that not having a tripple cap = fake?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

i have many 'a Chuchills and they alll always have a triple cap. Also the band is much thinner and metallic (gold) then the fakes. i noticed my fakes had dull, thick bands. The size- measure the bitch! my fakes are about 1/4 inch or less, shorter then the correct size. Ill also add, my fakes were from Cuba, so the filler isnt all that bad. Probably decent trimmings that were husledout the back door.

heres a old thread of mine where i have a REAL RyJ and a FAKE RyJ (Churchill, of course  ) right next to each other
enjoy :al
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19220

EDIT- i should add- the real one is noted with a blue dot (it was a contest originally!)


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

fug it, heres the picture


----------

